# Caricamento automatico di usb-storage [risolto]

## emix

Salve a tutti. Mi piacerebbe che mi venisse caricato automaticamente il modulo usb-storage ogni volta che collego la pen-drive alla porta usb.

Le alternative attualmente sono il modprobe manuale o il caricamento automatico all'avvio e nessuna delle due mi piace.

Consigli? Grazie  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. - Non mi interessa nessun tipo di automount o cose del genere.Last edited by emix on Sun Jan 16, 2005 10:18 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## IlGab

"Automatic kernel moule loading" del kernel 2.6 non funziona per l' USB ?

----------

## iDreamer

nella mia più profonda ignoranza...

usa hotplug? non serve a questo?

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> P.S. - Non mi interessa nessun tipo di automount o cose del genere.

 

Se usi udev puoi far riferimento a questo thread e a questo script.

Naturalmente te li modifichi in base alla tua esigenza facendogli saltare la parte di automount... e gli metti un bel modprobe  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> nella mia più profonda ignoranza...
> 
> usa hotplug? non serve a questo?

 

Non so perche' ma hotplug non carica usb-storage

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so perche' ma hotplug non carica usb-storage

 

Io inserisco la chiavetta e mi viene automaticamente caricato il modulo in questione. Non ho fatto niente di che a parte emergere hotplug e udev.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io inserisco la chiavetta e mi viene automaticamente caricato il modulo in questione. Non ho fatto niente di che a parte emergere hotplug e udev.

 

Siceramente non ho ancora provato con l'accopiata coldplug/hoplug ma prima non andava e ora non ho piu' la chiavetta

----------

## gutter

Io ho risolto molti problemi  :Wink: 

Adesso carico senza problemi i moduli del mouse usb e della pen drive  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte. Il modulo usb-storage non viene caricato in automatico, anche se ci sono sia l'opzione nel kernel che hotplug.

@randomaze: in effetti uso ancora devfsd, ma ho intenzione di passare a udev appena ho 10 minuti di tempo. Darò un'occhiata a quegli script, thanks  :Wink: 

@gutter: è proprio quello che servirebbe a me. L'unico problema è che a me non funziona  :Laughing:  Non credo dipenda da udev perché non si occupa di caricare i moduli.

Comunque farò alcune prove e vi farò sapere.

----------

## X-Drum

ciao io uso devfs e a me usb-storage viene caricato solo in presenza di una chiavetta o hd usb, credo grazie ad hotplug...

non capisco perche' a te non vada.. ma che versione usi? io ho la  20040923

----------

## otaku

ciao, ho trovato un utilissimo how-to qui per i moduli dell'usbstorage ti allego quello che ho messo in /etc/dev.d/camera/

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$ACTION" == "add" ] ; then

  /sbin/modprobe sd_mod

  /sbin/modprobe usb-storage

  /sbin/modprobe msdos

fi

if [ "$ACTION" == "remove" ] ; then

  /sbin/rmmod sd_mod

  /sbin/rmmod usb-storage

  /sbin/rmmod msdos

  /sbin/rmmod fat

fi

```

per la mia DSC-P9 va piu che bene ... un ulteriore cosa che puoi fare è l'eseguire dei suoni dopo aver montato/smontato la chiavetta o fotocamera in questione, tanto per emulare M$ e rendere il SO più accogliente hehehehehe  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

 *emix wrote:*   

> Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte. Il modulo usb-storage non viene caricato in automatico, anche se ci sono sia l'opzione nel kernel che hotplug.
> 
> @randomaze: in effetti uso ancora devfsd, ma ho intenzione di passare a udev appena ho 10 minuti di tempo. Darò un'occhiata a quegli script, thanks 
> 
> @gutter: è proprio quello che servirebbe a me. L'unico problema è che a me non funziona  Non credo dipenda da udev perché non si occupa di caricare i moduli.
> ...

 

Beh anche a me non andava con devfs, con udev va... poi con hald ora non solo carica il modulo, ma in fstab mi aggiunge la riga relativa e crea il mountpoint... non lo monta in automatico però, o meglio... se vuoi si ma di default no, ergo se ti interessa basta un emerge ed un rc-update  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Novità... col kernel 2.6.9 che avevo prima funziona. I problemi ce li ho col 2.6.10 che ho messo da qualche giorno. Infatti mi sembrava di ricordare che funzionava. A questo punto può essere o un mio errore di configurazione, oppure un qualche bug. Indagherò e per il momento metto risolto al titolo.

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Allora, sembra essere un bug del kernel 2.6.10. Infatti con la stessa configurazione nel 2.6.9 non ho problemi. Quando inserisco il pendrive il dmesg mi restituisce:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
> 
> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> ...

 

C'è qualcuno col kernel 2.6.10 che non ha questi problemi?

----------

## X-Drum

ciao ho appena provato con nitro4 e gentoo-dev-sources e quando inserisco

il pendrive il caricamento di usb-storage va a buon fine..

anche se all'inizio ho un:

```
usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

```

errore che cmq nn preclude il montaggio della periferica

----------

## emix

Allucinante  :Shocked:  Se compilo il modulo usb-storage con l'opzione "USB Mass Storage verbose debug" sembra funzionare. A meno che non sia un comportamento assolutamente casuale. Per il momento rimango così...

/me rimpiange i vanilla-sources (mannaggia a reiser4)  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Credo di aver risolto definitivamente il problema dopo una ricerca sulla mailing list del kernel. 

Per chi volesse approfondire, questa è la mail.

Per risolvere è sufficiente creare un file (e chiamarlo ad esempio 'usb') in '/etc/modules.d/' e inserire questa riga:

```
options usbcore old_scheme_first=y
```

Quindi eseguire 'modules-update' e ricaricare il modulo 'usbcore' (oppure riavviare). Dovrebbe funzionare  :Smile: 

A quanto ho capito questo problema si dovrebbe verificare solo con le periferiche  USB2.

----------

## superfayan

 *emix wrote:*   

> Credo di aver risolto definitivamente il problema dopo una ricerca sulla mailing list del kernel. 
> 
> Per chi volesse approfondire, questa è la mail.
> 
> Per risolvere è sufficiente creare un file (e chiamarlo ad esempio 'usb') in '/etc/modules.d/' e inserire questa riga:
> ...

 

ok compilato il kernel con i moduli.. ma niente... 

```
usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[efe15240] link (2fe151b2) element (1fc2f000)

  0: [dfc2f000] link (1fc2f040) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=2d0fb6e0)

  1: [dfc2f040] link (1fc2f080) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=2feba800)

  2: [dfc2f080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

non capisco .. ho fatto tutto... ho anche creato il file usb... ma nada.. la chiavetta usb proprio non si accende  :Shocked: 

----------

## emix

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> non capisco .. ho fatto tutto... ho anche creato il file usb... ma nada.. la chiavetta usb proprio non si accende 

 

Solo col kernel 2.6.11 o anche con i precedenti? Il problema (se è lo stesso del mio) è comparso con il kernel .10.

----------

## superfayan

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   non capisco .. ho fatto tutto... ho anche creato il file usb... ma nada.. la chiavetta usb proprio non si accende  
> 
> Solo col kernel 2.6.11 o anche con i precedenti? Il problema (se è lo stesso del mio) è comparso con il kernel .10.

 

devo cambiare la sign.. cmq ho il kernel 2.6.10-r6.. il gentoo dev sources.

----------

## emix

Ma caricando il modulo a mano funziona?

----------

## superfayan

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ma caricando il modulo a mano funziona?

 

```
USB Mass Storage verbose debug
```

? l'ho messo come built-in... ho fatto male ??[/code]

----------

## emix

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USB Mass Storage verbose debug
> ```
> ...

 

L'opzione è questa

```
<M> USB Mass Storage support
```

e anche built-in dovrebbe andare. In pratica a quanto ho capito non ti crea il device /dev/sd*, giusto?

----------

